# Loggy Acres Shenandoah Valley Showdown



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

We did well yesterday at the first two shows. Red's Apple Ale won senior division champion in the first three shows so far. 
CROSSROADS BELLE OF the Ball won fourth in a huge class of 6-9 month olds in show three.
Diamond Heist won 8th and 6th yesterday. He still needs to show today.
Buck show and one more whole show to go today.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Apple Ale is a percentage.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good, congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Last show of the day.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

BELLE was dismissed for this class. Judge kept his top 6.

Diamond got 6th in third show.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Good job.  Beautiful goats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!! Apple Ale is really beautiful.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Pam.


----------

